# problème HDMI sur macbook pro rétina



## DOuggy (2 Août 2012)

Je ne parviens pas à brancher une TV sur mon macbook pro rétina.
Essayé sur 2 télés différentes (LG et Sony; 1 an d'âge), elles ne sont pas reconnues. L'assistance d'APPLE m'a fait faire différentes manipulations mais cela n'a rien donné. Ils me disent que les Télés ne sont peut-être pas supportées par le mac. Ce serait fort, un pc à 500 euros fonctionne très bien sur ces TV.
Si quelqu'un a le même problème... Et une solution...
Merci


----------



## eryllion (2 Août 2012)

Salut

Tu es sur la carte intégré Intel ou la Nvidia ?
Car j'ai remarqué que chez moi seule la Nvidia diffuse sur le HDMI (Ecran DVI branché avec un adaptateur HDMI/DVI).


----------



## DOuggy (2 Août 2012)

J'ai essayé les 2


----------



## Darkroxy3 (2 Août 2012)

Je viens de tester le mien et tout fonctionne, très bizarre ton truc!


----------



## DOuggy (2 Août 2012)

bizarre oui, je ne voit le pb sur aucun forum. J'ai testé sur 2 télés différentes pourtant. Ca ne vient pas de la télé comme me le dit apple.


----------



## Dthibault (2 Août 2012)

Si vraiment aucune TV n'est détectée, alors retour SAV inévitable. Il doit y avoir un problème avec le port Mini DisplayPort.


----------



## DOuggy (2 Août 2012)

C un port HDMI directement sur le rétina.
Retour au SAV je pense aussi car d'autres pbs. Il chauffe beaucoup. CPU à 70° avec Iphoto qui quitte lorsque ça chauffe et jusqu'à plus de 100° avec imovie lors de finalisations de projets.


----------



## Yannick-sker (3 Août 2012)

HMDI fonctionnel chez moi, juste le son ne sort pas de la TV quand je mets VLC... un peu relou car c'était pratique pour mater des films depuis l'ordi.


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> HMDI fonctionnel chez moi, juste le son ne sort pas de la TV quand je mets VLC... un peu relou car c'était pratique pour mater des films depuis l'ordi.



Il faut regarder dans les paramètres de VLC pour la sortie du son, et mettre la sortie HDMI.


----------



## DOuggy (3 Août 2012)

Mais personne n'a le même pb: TV non reconnue???


----------



## Jet9009 (13 Août 2012)

même problème pour moi, la télé est reconnue, mais j'ai du grain sur l'image de la télé ou des fois elle m'affiche "aucun signal" je cherche a remedier a ce problème, si qqn a des infos je prends... merci.


----------



## Nyrvan (13 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> même problème pour moi, la télé est reconnue, mais j'ai du grain sur l'image de la télé ou des fois elle m'affiche "aucun signal" je cherche a remedier a ce problème, si qqn a des infos je prends... merci.



Si tu as du grain ou des pertes de signal, c'est très probablement le câble. Et-il long (plus de 5m) ? Est-ce un premier prix ?


----------



## Jet9009 (13 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Si tu as du grain ou des pertes de signal, c'est très probablement le câble. Et-il long (plus de 5m) ? Est-ce un premier prix ?



C'est un 3m et c'etait du haut de gamme plaqué or, mais il semble mort en fait (vieux) j'ai essayé avec du bas de gamme 2m mais acheté il y a genre 6 mois et ca marche.
Problème résolu 


(ps : la gestion du son est vraiment désastreuse sous OS X par contre :O )
Le signal, même si j'ai mis 5.1, n'est pas retransmis en 5.1 et je ne peux pas changer les options par mon ampli pour avoir du stereo 5ch pour la musique, alors qu'avec windows, je pouvais ^^')


----------



## Vinky (25 Août 2012)

utilise gfxcardstatus


----------



## DOuggy (25 Août 2012)

Malheur à moi, mon Macbook rétina est défectueux depuis le départ. Hardware test et techniciens du génius bar l'ont constaté eux même, j'avais rdv aujourd'hui. La carte mère, ou le SSD, ou la carte graphique sont défectueux, peut-être les 3. Les écrans externes ne sont pas reconnus en hdmi, surchauffe avec certains logiciels... un harware test qui a donné ceci: 4HDD//40000000:SATA(0,0)
Malheur à moi qui ne me suis rendu compte du problème qu'après les 10 jours réglementaires de rétractation de la FNAC (oui, je l'ai malheureusement acheté à la la fnac). On ne me propose qu'une réparation alors que le pb existe à l'origine.
Apple me dit qu'ils me l'auraient échangé, peu importe le délai, puisqu'il y a malfaçon... mais seulement si je l'avais acheté chez eux directement...
On a pas les mêmes garanties ni avantages si on achète chez apple ou à la FNAC! Sniff!
Pas le même accueil non plus ds les 2 services après-vente: ils se moquent royalement du pb: "Ca concerne Apple maintenant", et ne suis un sous client à ne pas "tester à fond ce que j'achète!".

Dégouté je suis: je vais avoir un ordinateur d'occasion (réparé) payé 2200 euros. Avec peut-être d'autres pbs qui apparaîtront plus tard. Parce que qd il y a malfaçon....

En tout cas, achetez votre mac directement chez apple!


----------



## esam74 (25 Août 2012)

Mince, idem pour moi mais un autre resultat au AHT 4SNS/1/40000001:ID0R-0.000
Serieux ca commence a craindre ces retinas!!!!!
Heureusement que je l'ai pris sur le store en ligne. Je dois les rappeler lundi pour voir comment on fait.
Je vais demander une apple tv comme cadeau, pour mon imac j'avais eu ipod nano plus trackpad!


----------



## DOuggy (25 Août 2012)

Eh bien tu as eu le bon réflexe. Si c'est un pb matériel, ne tarde pas à le faire constater en tout cas. Tu l'as acheté qd?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h45 ----------

Je suis vraiment dégo... de ne pas l'avoir acheté chez apple.


----------



## eryllion (25 Août 2012)

@esam74 
Selon, ce que j'ai vu sur différent poste et en testant moi-même, ce message apparait si le MAC n'est pas raccordé à son chargeur.
Tu étais bien raccordé au secteur ?

Si oui, ils (Apple Store) t'éclaireront un peu.
Si non, recommence en le laissant branché.


----------



## DOuggy (25 Août 2012)

oui je l'ai mis sur chargeur. Je savais que c'était indispensable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------

Et l'apple store ne m'a pas éclairé sur ce message. Le type ne savais pas à quoi cela correspondait.
Ni l'aplle store ni l'assistance tel qui me dit que c sûrement un pb du SSD


----------



## eryllion (25 Août 2012)

Je parlais du message erreur de Esam74 

Ton message hélàs indique bien que cela vient du support de stockage (soit le SSD dans ton cas).

Ils t'ont donné une estimation du coût de la réparation ?


----------



## DOuggy (25 Août 2012)

Il est neuf, donc c gratuit mais faire réparer un ordi neuf qui a une malfaçon... M...!
Je préférerais un échange


----------



## eryllion (26 Août 2012)

C'est sur.
Bon courage pour l'attente.


----------



## DOuggy (26 Août 2012)

Voilà! L'attente en plus...
C pas de chance pour mon premier Mac. Je suis le seul à collectionner autant de pb. Je ne trouve même personne rencontrant les mêmes dysfonctionnements.


----------



## esam74 (28 Août 2012)

De memoire oui je fesais le test branché.
Tu dis que ce message apparait seulement quand tu fais le test sur batterie??
C'est con si c'est juste un bug...mais mon mac s'est quand meme eteint 4 fois tout seul et m'a affiché le message d'erreur.Chose etrange a chaque fois j'etais sur iphoto.
Si c'etait ca qui plantait ca ne forcerait pas l'extinction je pense?

Edit: je suis dans les 14 jours j'ai un echange.Heureusement je peux garder le mien jusqu'a reception de l'autre.ILs m'ont dit que ca prendrait une semaine mais il met deja 5 jours a etre expedié..


----------



## eryllion (28 Août 2012)

Si tu étais branché, c'est autre chose. 
C'est un message que l'on retrouve sur les forums anglophone parlant du sujet et qui n'est pas propre au Retina.
Etant dans tes 14 jours, ne pas hésiter à faire l'échange.


Sans lire la console, voir les données de températures, de consol etc.. au moment de l'arrêt de la machine, il est difficile de dire ce qui provoque ce bug.


----------



## esam74 (28 Août 2012)

Il etait a plus de 100 une fois sur les 4 extinctions, les autres il etait vers les 90.
Ce qui me choquait c'est que je trouvais qu'il chauffait monstre, c'etait brulant dans le meme genre qu'un mbp avant unibody,alors qu'il chauffait pas trop d'apres les tests sur le net.
Je me console en me disant que j'aurais une apple tv gratos en plus des 600e de reduc que j'ai obtenu en passant par le store edu suisse.
Je viens de recevoir un mail de Apple pour me dire que je le recois le 2 normalement (dimanche??)
Ils doivent traiter en priorité les echanges, tant mieux.1 semaine entre l'appel et la reception c'est cool.


----------



## eryllion (28 Août 2012)

Il chaufait beaucoup trop c'est clair.
Faudra que j'essai iPhoto.

Je joue parfois à Crysis 2 sur parallels desktop et je n'atteins pas ces températures.
A peine, 60 pour le CPU et 68 pour le GPU nvidia.

Il y a une mauvaise évacuation de chaleur sur ta machine(niveau refroidissement certainement), ou alors iphoto est mal fichu et charge le CPU comme pas possible.

La livraison dimanche, c'est possible dans certains pays, mais pas en France hélas.

Bon courage. En espérant que le prochain ne rencontre pas de soucis.
Il y a autant de soucis sur PC que Mac, autant sur tous les modèles (pas que le Retina).
Tu as de la chance dans ton malheur tu as pu en obtenir un autre, certain ne peuvent même plus changer leur matériel (acheté ayant que chez Apple).


----------



## DOuggy (28 Août 2012)

C'est mon cas. J'aurai un ordinateur réparé alors qu'il y a défaut de fabrication à l'origine. J'espère qu'il ne sera pas réparable et qu'ils seront obligés d'échanger.


----------



## eryllion (28 Août 2012)

C'est peut être ce qu'ils vont faire, te déplacer tes données dans une nouvelle machine.
Mais bon je ne sais pas comment se passe le SAV d'Apple.

Tu le sauras qu'au retour hélas.


----------



## esam74 (28 Août 2012)

Je le reçoit en suisse c'est peut être pour ça. Sur starcraft en ultra j'étais entre 90 et 104. Sinon rage,diablo, minecraft et batman entre 70 et 90.  Je pense pas qu'il te le changeront carrément, c'est rarissime qu'ils le fassent et en général c'est après 4 pannes...


----------



## DOuggy (28 Août 2012)

Problèeme résolu pour moi.
Pb hdmi: ils vont changer la carte mère. Ils ont constaté que certains logiciels (iphoto et aperture plantaient donc sans doute erreurs d'écriture SSD, ils le changent aussi.
Les pièces sont commandées, ils m'appellent qd ils les reçoivent et ainsi mon ordinateur ne sera immobilisé que 48h, le temps de la réparation.
J'aurais préféré qu'ils me l'échangent mais s'ils changent la carte mère et le SSD, ils changent aussi tout ce qui est soudé dessus: carte graphique, etc. (processeur peut-être).
Finalement, l'ordi sera neuf.
J'espère que c la fin des pbs pour moi.
Je suis tombé sur ququ'un de compétent à l'apple store du Louvre, ça change tout. Il a constaté les plantages des programmes, contrairement à mon dernier passage.
La solution trouvée est donc acceptable.


----------



## tomawak77 (29 Août 2012)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de recevoir mon macbook pro retina.
Dans l'ensemble je suis plutôt très satisfait. 

Ce pendant vos propos m'inquiète un peu, j'aurai quelques questions .

Concernant la température, j'ai installé "température monitor" pour faire quelques test.
j'ai lancé quelques encodages vidéo, et je suis monté à 90 sur les proc.
actuellement à 70 alors qu'il fait une grosse copy sur DD externe.
Quel serait le test à faire pour déterminer la dite "normalité" de température ?
Ne sachant pas ce qui est normal ou pas. (Mais ça chauffe pas mal sur le coté gauche)

Et enfin, j'aurai souhaité savoir si le port HDMI fait entrée (pour camescope) ?
image et son bien sur... (caméra sony HDV HC9 non reconnue)
Pour la sortie, j'ai juste constaté que la conection à un deuxième écran (Eizo 24) était très fragile. (perte du signale si l'ont bouge un peu le branchement sur le mac).

Grand merci par avance pour vos retours,


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Août 2012)

La température de ton MBPR semble tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal.

Pour le HDMI, c'est une sortie.


----------



## DOuggy (29 Août 2012)

Les températures sont assez élevées semble-t-il sur les macbook pro. Ca chauffe effectivement et difficile de travailler avec sur les genoux, en tout cas pour retouche photo. J'ai plutôt 10° de plus que toi mais à cause d'un défaut, peut-être du SSD (que l'on me change) qui provoque des erreurs d'écriture et ressources CPU sollicitées par conséquent... C ce qu'on m'a dit.
En tout cas, les tests de certains sites et l'absence de communication claire sur le sujet (difficile d'avoir une réponse claire) de la part d'Apple entretiennent la paranoïa.
Un macbook pro rétina, ça chauffe. Plus qu'un pc en tout cas, mais le rétina est plus silencieux du coup.


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Août 2012)

Pour le moment je suis au contraire assez impressionné par le niveau de chauffe de mon Retina qui se situe en moyenne 5 à 10 degrés en dessous de ce que je pouvais constater avant sur mon MBP 2010. Mais il est vrai que je suis passé d'une config système qui datait de fin 2008 à un OS tout propre, ça doit forcément jouer pas mal.


----------



## DOuggy (29 Août 2012)

Moi qui vient du monde pc, je souhaitais simplement savoir s'il était normal que l'ordinateur chauffe autant. Je n'ai jamais eu de portable brulant à ce point. Si on me dit que cela fait partie des caractéristiques de la machine et cela ne réduit pas sa durée de vie, je peux l'accepter. Mais aucune communication claire sur le sujet, même de la part de sites qui testent la machine.
Un Macbook pro peut atteindre 50, 60° et même plus en sortie. Oui, ça chauffe semble-t-il.


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Août 2012)

Tu veux bien dire au niveau de la coque ? Quand tu la touche ?

Parce que si c'est le cas c'est lié au faible espace (les portables Apple sont beaucoup plus fin que des portables de même puissance dans le monde PC en général) et à la coque Alu qui le rends beaucoup plus palpable.


----------



## DOuggy (29 Août 2012)

C'est juste, l'alu augmente l'impression de chaleur. Mais apple ne veut pas communiquer là-dessus. Comme si c'était un point négatif.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------

C'est un sujet tabou.


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Août 2012)

C'est surtout que ça date pas d'hier, la gamme est en alu depuis un bail maintenant


----------



## DOuggy (29 Août 2012)

50 à 60°, je voulais parler de la t° "Airport Card"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h15 ----------

Mais je viens du PC, pas l'habitude! Il leur suffit de ne pas considérer cela comme un sujet tabou

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------

Je viens encore de voir un article, le test du résina: T° soit disant testée au repos: 33°, 53° en charge. Il prétendent que le rétina atteint 30° de moins que son prédécesseur qui montait à plus de 80°.
Visiblement, tout le monde a beaucoup plus. Moi j'ai plutôt 80°/90° et plus lors retouche photo, exportation photo et finalisation video imovie: même >100° ds le dernier cas.


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Août 2012)

Je saisi pas bien ce que tu leur reproche là, les Mac ne chauffent pas plus que les PC... Pour le Retina par exemple, Les Numériques a eu un commentaire positif dans son test sur le dégagement de chaleur, l'effet sur la coque (posée sur les genoux) et sur le système de refroidissement.


----------



## DOuggy (29 Août 2012)

Je veux dire que personne ne semble avoir les T° qui sont observées dans ces tests. Le mien chauffe beaucoup plus que ce qui est annoncé dans les différents tests. J'ai actuellement 48° CPU en navigant avec safari simplement. Tu dis que 90° en encodage est normal. L'article que je te cite parle de 53° contre 82° sur la précédente génération "en charge". Ca n'a aucun sens.
Du coup, tout le monde a l'impression d'avoir un exemplaire qui a un problème, puisqu'il chauffe beaucoup plus que la communication officielle et dans les différents tests.
QUe les site qui testent soient plus clairs dans les conditions de test et qu'il annoncent les T° max qui peuvent être atteintes.


----------



## tomawak77 (30 Août 2012)

ok, pas d'acquisition vidéo via le hdmi 
Si je comprend bien, pour faire entrer de la vidéo sur le retina, il faut une camera à mémoire flash ou opter pour un boitier d'acquisition ? 
(il y aurai un adaptateur firewire 400 à la limite, on pourrait passer la vidéo... mais y en a pas).
impossible autrement ... :-/

Je vais essayer quelques tests pour solliciter le proc.
Et opter aussi pour un support laptop.

GPU et GPU diode 34° = actuel sur safari


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

DOuggy a dit:


> Je veux dire que personne ne semble avoir les T° qui sont observées dans ces tests. Le mien chauffe beaucoup plus que ce qui est annoncé dans les différents tests. J'ai actuellement 48° CPU en navigant avec safari simplement. Tu dis que 90° en encodage est normal. L'article que je te cite parle de 53° contre 82° sur la précédente génération "en charge". Ca n'a aucun sens.
> Du coup, tout le monde a l'impression d'avoir un exemplaire qui a un problème, puisqu'il chauffe beaucoup plus que la communication officielle et dans les différents tests.
> QUe les site qui testent soient plus clairs dans les conditions de test et qu'il annoncent les T° max qui peuvent être atteintes.


Les tests que tu lis à droite et à gauche ça n'a rien d'une communication officielle...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h13 ----------




tomawak77 a dit:


> ok, pas d'acquisition vidéo via le hdmi
> Si je comprend bien, pour faire entrer de la vidéo sur le retina, il faut une camera à mémoire flash ou opter pour un boitier d'acquisition ?
> (il y aurai un adaptateur firewire 400 à la limite, on pourrait passer la vidéo... mais y en a pas).
> impossible autrement ... :-/
> ...


Il y a bien un adaptateur Thunderbolt vers Firewire dispo en option


----------



## tomawak77 (30 Août 2012)

Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il à un problème au démarrage.

- clic boot,
- leger scintillement de la pomme
- léger flash noir
- accès au login mot de passe
- saisie du mot de passe,
- puis 
- écran noir

- forçage de l'extinction en maintenant la touche de démarrage.

J'ai appelé la maintenance Apple, 
ils m'ont fait un reset pram,
un ctrl alt maj boot
sans succès, problème récurent...

passage du dossier au niveau supérieur,
Et là, c'est l'échange directe.

Il me reste plus qu'à remballer la machine.

ça c'est fait.
(je me demande bien si je peux le négocier un 512 au lieu d'un 256...  )

à suivre...


----------



## esam74 (30 Août 2012)

Tu peux negocier quelque chose avec apple c'est sur.mais la ca fait cher!
Ils ne font plus apple care et ipod en tout cas.
On m'avait proposer un APN une fois.
Ton bug est connu en tout cas


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

L'option à 500  j'ai un doute, par contre un accessoire à prix plus raisonnable c'est pas exclu.


----------



## tomawak77 (30 Août 2012)

C'est clair l'option à 500 euro (j'avais oublié le prix.. ) même pas en rêve.
un petit hub usb alors 
bref...

j'ai oublié...
Ils m'ont demandé si j'avais essayé de brancher un écran en HDMI.
Réponse : Oui, et j'ai constaté que c'était très fragile, puisque si je bougeais un peu le mac, il y avait des déco. de l'écran. (cable or, neuf)

Je me suis aperçu de ce problème rapidement uniquement parce que j'ai lu vos postes et que j'ai de suite testé la sortie hdmi (au demeurant presque inutile pour mon utilisation actuelle).

Alors MERCI les gars.

Concernant la vidéo, j'ai bien l'adaptateur FW800, mais aucune caméras l'utilise. Donc toujours pas de solution pour faire de l'acquisition vidéo sauf si : cam à mémoire flash ou boitier type blackmagic.


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

L'adaptateur FW 800 n'est pas compatible 400 sur le MBPr ? Il me semblait avoir lu le contraire...


----------



## tomawak77 (30 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> L'adaptateur FW 800 n'est pas compatible 400 sur le MBPr ? Il me semblait avoir lu le contraire...



humm.. la solution alors serait : thunderbolt to FW800 to FW400 to caméra

bien vue merci... je sais quoi leur demander maintenant...


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Oui il te faut l'adaptateur officiel Thunderbolt vers FW800 + un câble FW800 vers FW400


----------

